# Introducing the Canon 5D Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href=""></a></div>
<p><strong>London, UK, 2nd March 2012</strong> – Canon today announces the latest addition to its worldfamous EOS range with the launch of the new EOS 5D Mark III. The EOS 5D Mark IIIbuilds on the performance of the legendary EOS 5D Mark II, offering improved speed,greater resolution, enhanced processing power and extended creative options for bothstills and Full HD movies – providing unparalleled artistic freedom for the most demanding photographers.</p>
<p>Incorporating feedback from photographers worldwide, the EOS 5D Mark III offers improved performance in virtually every area. A new 22.3 Megapixel (MP) full-frame sensor offers the ideal balance of resolution for stills and HD movies and up to 6 frames per second (fps) shooting, whilst a 61-point AF system and 63-zone metering provide greater speed, flexibility and accuracy. Powered by the latest DIGIC 5+ processing technology, the EOS 5D Mark III also features enhanced video functions, offeringimproved image quality alongside greater audio control – redefining creative possibilities for photographers and amateur videographers alike. “The EOS 5D Mark III represents a big step forward for the EOS 5D series” said Kieran Magee, Marketing Director, Professional Imaging, Canon Europe. “The EOS 5D Mark II is an exceptional camera and we’ve listened carefully to feedback from its passionate community of users to improve performance in every area. This camera has been designed to meet virtually any creative challenge – it’s faster, more responsive and features the tools to adapt to everything from studio photography to creative videography, while producing results of the highest quality.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Enhanced performance

</strong>With its comprehensively upgraded specification, the EOS 5D Mark III is the ideal toolfor the growing number of photographers shooting both stills and movies. It incorporates a number of the features launched with Canon’s revolutionary EOS-1D X,providing vastly improved performance, flexibility, handling and durability. The camera’s newly-developed 22.3MP full-frame sensor provides increased resolution and finer detail, enabling the capture of a wide range of scenes, from sweeping landscapes to beautiful portraits. Higher speed continuous shooting also offers expanded creative possibilities. With an increased 8-channel read out, the camera comfortably handles a maximum full resolution speed of up to 6fps in bursts of 18 RAW images or over 16,000 JPEGs1, without the need for additional accessories. Additionally, the sensor’s advanced architecture offers a huge native ISO range of 100-25,600, expandable to 102,400, making it possible to capture clean, high quality pictures, even in extreme low-light conditions.</p>
<p>The EOS 5D Mark III utilises the same 61-point wide-area AF system as the flagship EOS-1D X, providing exceptional sensitivity, precision and speed. One of the most advanced AF systems currently available, it features an impressive 41 cross-type points and five dual cross-type points, providing unsurpassed accuracy across the frame. The customisable AF pre-sets introduced in the EOS-1D X are also available, helping the capture of traditionally challenging subjects, and providing additional reliability in ituations where subject movement can be unpredictable. Highly accurate exposures are provided by Canon’s acclaimed iFCL metering system, which incorporates a 63-zone Dual-Layer sensor linked to each point of the AF system. Focus information gathered from the AF system is analysed alongside colour and luminance signals measured by the metering sensor itself, enabling the EOS 5D Mark III to deliver consistently accurate skin tones and excellent results in a wide range of shooting situations.</p>
<p><strong>Creative performance without compromise

</strong>The EOS 5D Mark III features Canon’s latest DIGIC 5+ image processor, which powers a range of new functions without affecting the camera’s performance. 14-bit A/D conversion provides smoother tonal gradation and transitions between colours, while in-camera HDR shooting combines three different exposures and allows one of five preset tone maps to be applied, enabling photographers to capture all the detail in high contrast scenes. With in-camera RAW processing and editing capability, photographers also have the option to immediately begin post-processing their images while still on a shoot. The increased power of DIGIC 5+ also enables a range of tools which contribute to higher image quality. Lens peripheral illumination correction, Lens chromatic aberration correction (lateral and axial) and high ISO noise reduction are all performed in-camera without affecting performance, allowing photographers to continue shooting without any camera lag. Additionally, in-camera image rating via a dedicated button makes it easy for photographers to organise images ahead of post-production. The EOS 5D Mark III features a new Creative Photo button, which enables users to quickly select Picture Styles and capture multiple exposures, as well as offering direct access to the HDR shooting mode. In playback, pressing the Creative Photo button displays a new comparative playback function, displaying two images side-by-side to allow photographers to view, magnify and compare the quality of different exposures mid-shoot. For situations where photographers want to avoid being noticed, such as weddings, the EOS 5D Mark III also features a new silent shooting mode that dramatically reduces the sound of the shutter and mirror, ensuring they can work quietly in the background. A continuous silent mode is also available, enabling photographers to capture fastermoving subjects without attracting attention.</p>
<p><strong>Next generation EOS Movies

</strong>The EOS 5D Mark III builds on the reputation of the EOS 5D Mark II, with a range of new features introduced following feedback received from photographers to provide even better Full HD video performance. As well as offering the depth-of-field control loved by video professionals, the new full-frame sensor combines with the vast processing power of DIGIC 5+ to improve image quality by virtually eradicating the presence of moiré, false colour and other artefacts. The addition of a movie mode switch and a recording button also offers greater usability, enabling videographers to begin shooting immediately when movie mode is engaged. Additional movie functions include manual exposure control and an enhanced range of high bit-rate video compression options, with intraframe (ALL-I) and interframe (IPB) methods both supported. Variable frame rates range from 24fps to 60fps, and the addition of SMPTE timecode support provides greater editing flexibility and easier integration into multi-camera shoots. Users can also check and adjust audio during recording via the camera’s Quick Control screen and a headphone socket enables sound level monitoring both during and after shooting. Enhanced processing power provided by DIGIC 5+ also makes it possible to conveniently trim the length of recorded movies in-camera.</p>
<p><strong>Professional build, easy operation

</strong>The EOS 5D Mark III has been built to offer photographers easy-handling and robust build quality. Its lightweight, high-grade magnesium body offers advanced weather proofing for protection against the elements, while the construction of the shutter has also been reinforced, with 150,000-cycle durability making it ideal for repeated, everyday use. An enhanced version of the Intelligent Viewfinder featured in the EOS 7D offers approximately 100% coverage, as well as an on-demand grid display via the builtin transparent LCD. The same reinforced 8.11cm (3.2″) Clear View II LCD screen as used by the EOS-1D X provides high quality framing and playback in all conditions. 1,040k-pixels provide the resolution to accurately check image sharpness and focus, while the gapless structure design introduced with the EOS-1D Mark IV prevents reflections and protects against dust or scratches. A headphone socket and locking mode dial have been included, while the inclusion of a UDMA 7-compatible CF card slot plus an SD card2 slot enables shooting to both cards simultaneously, auto switching when the one in use becomes full and the option to copy images from one card to the other in-camera.</p>
<p><strong>Digital Lens Optimizer – new in Digital Photo Professional v3.11

</strong>The EOS 5D Mark III comes complete with the most advanced version of Digital Photo Professional (DPP) yet – Canon’s free, in-box software enabling high-speed, high quality processing of RAW images. New in DPP v3.11 is Digital Lens Optimizer – a revolutionary new tool designed to drastically improve image resolution. Digital Lens Optimizer (DLO) precisely imitates lens performance, with a series of complex mathematical functions replicating each stage of the journey of light through the optical path. Using this information DLO can correct a range of typical optical aberrations and loss of resolution caused by a camera’s low pass filter, by applying an inverse function to each shot to take the image nearer to how the scene appears to the naked eye. This creates exceptionally detailed, high-quality images with highly manageable file sizes, providing photographers with maximum image quality and greater flexibility.</p>
<p><strong>EOS System compatibility

</strong>As part of the EOS System, the EOS 5D Mark III is immediately compatible with over 60 EF Lenses, including the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM – the new, essential wide-angle zoom lens from Canon’s famous L-series. The camera is also compatible with a newlyannounced range of accessories designed to offer extended creativity, including the Speedlite 600EX-RT – a high performance TTL flash with wireless radio connectivity. Additionally, the new Battery Grip BG-E11 offers greater handling flexibility alongside the ability to double the camera’s battery life.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark III – Key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>22.3 Megapixel full-frame sensor</li>
<li>61-point autofocus</li>
<li>Up to 6fps continuous shooting</li>
<li>Native ISO 100-25,600 sensitivity</li>
<li>Full HD video with manual control</li>
<li>14-bit DIGIC 5+ processor</li>
<li>Enhanced Weather sealing</li>
<li>8.11cm (3.2-inch) 1,040,000-dot screen</li>
<li>HDR mode with presets</li>
</ul>
<p> </p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Mar 2, 2012)

http://gizmodo.com/5889707/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-video-chompin-darkness-slaying-digital-single-reflex-camera-pr0n-bring-it


----------



## waving_odd (Mar 2, 2012)

Craig, congrats on your spot-on CR3!


----------



## samueljay (Mar 2, 2012)

Well done Craig!  Very exciting!!!!


----------



## bryanwolfmd (Mar 2, 2012)

In for 3!


----------



## m3tek44 (Mar 2, 2012)

Finally,,,,,, Thank you!


----------



## Joellll (Mar 2, 2012)

Well done mate. C:

It's been a very exciting 2012 for all of us.


----------



## vjlex (Mar 2, 2012)

hooray! it's here! merry 5D3-day everybody!!


----------



## maass (Mar 2, 2012)

DPReview has its preview ....
WoooHoo... 

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canoneos5dmarkiii/


----------



## te4o (Mar 2, 2012)

The more I read the more I think the price seems to be justified. Let's accept it as a 3/4 1Dx for 1/2 the price. This makes still a good deal.
Now we need some more explanations from the previewers: no moire, newly designed sensor, better tonal gradations, DLO etc etc. 
Thanks for the show Craig - well done. Good staging. 
I'll get this one as one of my last cameras - another sigh!
Cheers


----------



## AdamJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 2, 2012)

What's the max bit-rate on the video?


----------



## thien135 (Mar 2, 2012)

yes 5d3 is here. Time to buy 1dX


----------



## T3Heavyshop (Mar 2, 2012)

New DPP is available for download now.


----------



## pravkp (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah Craig.. bravo!!

As with the 1D X's announcement you nailed it this time too with 5d3's!


----------



## fifthblade (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Craig, shame about the broadcast going down, but the specs more than make up for it..

I jump back and forth between stills and video work, so very happy about the variable frame rates and headphone socket, and the adopting the 7D's dedicated video start/stop control. In my haste and giddy childlike glee to read thru fast I maybe missed it in there somewhere, but any word on the UK RRP from the London announcement?


----------



## Kingw (Mar 2, 2012)

YES. FINALLY.

Time to hand over the cash to Canon!


----------



## RileyJoseph (Mar 2, 2012)

Remember when kseib said this a few days ago:


> I work for a big camera shop in Canada and Our rep Canon CONFIRMED to us today that its a rebel series thats is gonna be announce On friday March 2, 2012... probably T4-i
> 
> Something else he didnt want to tell me will be announcing in the next 2 month
> 
> Sorry For party stoping!



Him and his canon rep sure look foolish now. I never doubted CR for a second.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 2, 2012)

YES! 1DX autofocus and no more moire or artifacts in video! Still doesn't say whether the HDMI is uncompressed.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 2, 2012)

Sweet. I'd be all over this cam. 8)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2012)

THE BAD STUFF COMPARED TO THE RUMORS:
So the fps is quite a let down compared to the rumors. 
And the metering is the same old, nothing like the D800 metering. 
And the price of $3500 body only is insane for not getting us the 7-7.5fps of the rumors. 
Darn if only the 6.9fps had been true it would've made the $3500 a lot more palatable, now the price still seems a bit much. It is the mirror box that actually costs the most money, other than perhaps the sensor.


BUT THE BETTER THAN EXPECTED FROM RUMORS:
"The EOS 5D Mark III utilises the same 61-point wide-area AF system as the flagship EOS-1D X, providing exceptional sensitivity, precision and speed. One of the most advanced AF systems currently available, it features an impressive 41 cross-type points and five dual cross-type points, providing unsurpassed accuracy across the frame. The customisable AF pre-sets introduced in the EOS-1D X are also available, helping the capture of traditionally challenging subjects, and providing additional reliability in ituations where subject movement can be unpredictable. "

If they really 100% mean that, same detector, same algorithms and AF processing speed and options (although without the 1DX metering system it would seem the color tracking would have to be missing, or at least reduced to 64 blob zones instead of 100,000 zones) then maybe we finally have 1 series AF in a compact body. Something we have not seen since the ancient days of the good old EOS 3 beast.

This certainly would be most welcome. And the AF appears to be not remotely as simplified or toned down or worse as we had feared. 

Finally, it seems, getting 1 series AF outside of the 1 series sure has is nice. 

Hopefully not being tied into the 1DX meter won't make it perform much worse.

It's quite possible it might AF better than the D800. We will see.




If they kit it with the 24-70II and not just the 24-105 for a big discount it would help to make the price a lot more palatable....


----------



## ssrdd (Mar 2, 2012)

Not so exciting. no hdmi clean out put !!!


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 2, 2012)

Just put in my pre-order through B&H. Hopefully Canon will be able to deliver it by late March as advertised. I'm almost as excited about the 600EX-RT. I've been debating buying three sets of Radio Poppers, but having an OE solution from Canon is a huge plus, despite the shorter range.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 2, 2012)

Spec wise this thing is a incredible camera. My next camera purchase for sure! Love it.


----------



## pravkp (Mar 2, 2012)

get over to dpreview guys.. lots of info there!


----------



## MaGiL (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2012/03/02/hands-on-preview-canon-5d-mark-iii-speedlite-radio-flash-system-and-more


----------



## BenjaminRPhotography (Mar 2, 2012)

From Canon Europe The EOS 5D Mark III. Creativity, redefined.


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 2, 2012)

So now that it's fact, and no longer rumour, that means everyone using this site has to shut up about it and start talking about the 5D mk4...  :


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Mar 2, 2012)

http://philipbloom.net/2012/03/02/the-long-awaited-canon-5d-mkiii-is-it-what-we-were-hoping-for/


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sounds great! I'm definitely gonna get this. 

EDIT: missed the availability from the press release. End of March? Well now Canon, that's not too shabby at all if they can pull it off. Maybe there will be some in stock somewhere so I can buy one by May or June!


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone come across any links for sample images yet?


----------



## adamfilip (Mar 2, 2012)

Man thats expensive.. If canon didn't make such great lenses, I would prob switch


----------



## MaGiL (Mar 2, 2012)

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/inside_canon_eos_5d_mark_iii.do


----------



## bobthebrick (Mar 2, 2012)

I think it's awesome  Good to see pretty much complete ignorance of the megapixel race (Nokia won anyway )

Thomas.


----------



## Cinnamon (Mar 2, 2012)

Just a quick question...I saw on CNET a table comparing the the 5D Mark II, 5D Mark III, Nikon D800, and the table says the Mark II's ISO is 100-6400 (expandable to 12,800).

My 5D in 'Auto ISO' can only go up to 3200, and I have to manually select anything above 3200? Are they wrong, or is there something I've been doing wrong all this time?


----------



## Wahoowa (Mar 2, 2012)

For me, this turns an excitement to be a disappointment. I don't know about anyone else, but 5D Mark II can be had used in like new condition for $1600 if you look around really well. I don't think I can justify almost $2000 more for a body. I'm excited to see the new body, but it'll be a couple of years or so before I will touch it.


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 2, 2012)

Cinnamon said:


> My 5D in 'Auto ISO' can only go up to 3200, and I have to manually select anything above 3200? Are they wrong, or is there something I've been doing wrong all this time?



What they mean is, that *you* can select up to 6400 all the time, but the *camera* will only select up to 3200 in auto. You have to set a Custom Function for *you* to be able to select 12k. Same as my 7D, custom functions get me to 6k and 12k, but auto is only ever 3200.
My sister's 550d, and my mum's pentax ist*dl and new k5 all let you set a min-max range for auto ISO, but my 7D doesn't. I hope that's finally coming to the expensive models...


----------



## greekcs (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#Overview


----------



## tooslick2k (Mar 2, 2012)

RileyJoseph said:


> Remember when kseib said this a few days ago:
> 
> 
> > I work for a big camera shop in Canada and Our rep Canon CONFIRMED to us today that its a rebel series thats is gonna be announce On friday March 2, 2012... probably T4-i
> ...



+1 haha that is awesome! I would hate to be him right now.... Its not our party hes stopping!


----------



## pedro (Mar 2, 2012)

great. well done, Craig. You got the 15 minutes of fame for a whole day! 8) man of the year.


----------



## Nikon (Mar 2, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> Craig, congrats on your spot-on CR3!



+1


----------



## mkln (Mar 2, 2012)

wow that's a huge increase in price for custom auto iso, 3-year-old metering, and 1DX AF.

does 6fps make a difference compared to 4? idk I don't care about that anyway. 

I mean ok this is a new DSLR and all, improvements are to be expected.
but the greatest improvement is on the price side I guess.

oh well, I'm going to pass on this.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nikon D800 native iso: 100-6400
Canon 5d3 native iso: 100-25600 ???

Is this right? Looking forward to the high iso samples to see any significant improvements.

That's a big selling point I think Canon just did, if those extra 2 stops of iso are usable!


----------



## randplaty (Mar 2, 2012)

Canon 14-24 said:


> Nikon D800 native iso: 100-6400
> Canon 5d3 native iso: 100-25600 ???
> 
> Is this right? Looking forward to the high iso samples to see any significant improvements.
> ...



It'd be pretty good if only 1 extra stop was usable. It'd be GREAT if 2 stops of iso are usable.


----------



## lclevy (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Introducing the Canon 5D Mark III: jpeg samples*

Samples are here
http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/5dmk3/samples/

Laurent Clevy
http://lclevy.free.fr/cr2/


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Craig for your great spot on recent CR3. 8)

From the actual released specs and if Canon has implemented their R&D well, this should be an awesome FF camera. Great IQ, very strong AF, etc. 

I'm looking forward to the reviews, and seeing great photos from it. 

Who knows I may even buy it somewhere down the line.... 

Paul


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 2, 2012)

Why still no AF point linked spot metering :'( :'( :'(


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 2, 2012)

Canon 14-24 said:


> Nikon D800 native iso: 100-6400
> Canon 5d3 native iso: 100-25600 ???
> 
> Is this right? Looking forward to the high iso samples to see any significant improvements.
> ...



According to this interview, Mr. Westfall says the MKIII is two stops better in ISO than the MKII. I'm assuming that's for jpegs but it's still impressive nonetheless. 

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/talkingtech/story/2012-03-02/canon-5d-mark-III/53323596/1


----------



## jaduffy007 (Mar 2, 2012)

dilbert said:


> From dpreview:
> 
> "We've had a chance to handle Canon's 5D Mark III 22MP HD DSLR and have prepared a detailed preview and video. The specifications may initially look a little familiar but almost every component is new. It gains most of its ergonomics from the EOS 7D but inherits the sophisticated 61-point AF system from the EOS-1D X. There are also a host of improvements for movie shooters and promises of a* 2 stop improvement in low-light performance.*"



There is some question as to whether that "2 stops" refers to jpegs or RAW....just like the 1D X...it's more about jpeg performance.


----------



## SwanSong (Mar 2, 2012)

Was hoping for 2700 considering just getting a used mkii and picking up a 70-200L 2.8mkii which would put me in the 3500-3700 range. If I did the same combo with a MKiii I would be at 5700! That is pretty much the deal breaker for me.


----------



## 6ftunder (Mar 2, 2012)

Guys, when will we know which kit the 5d Mark III will come in? Is it again going to be the 24-105L or is there a possibility that it will come with the 24-70mm 2.8


----------



## te4o (Mar 2, 2012)

OK, I need a "used one" - when is this available ? :


----------



## AKCalixto (Mar 2, 2012)

Hands on

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/03/02/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-preview


----------



## mkln (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Introducing the Canon 5D Mark III: jpeg samples*



lclevy said:


> Samples are here
> http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/5dmk3/samples/
> 
> Laurent Clevy
> http://lclevy.free.fr/cr2/


there's too much NR on all high iso shots..

at least there's no visible banding (not even pushing the jpegs from lightroom). :-X


----------



## heron88 (Mar 2, 2012)

If the 5D Mark III isn't the replacement for the 5d Mark II, and just a stepping stone to the 1D X, then what is? Hopefully a 70D? Can't wait for the 70D rumors to start flowing, the new 5D Mark III looks great but its definitely way out of my price range unfortunately.


----------



## AprilForever (Mar 2, 2012)

I take it this means we shall see the 7D MK II after all...


----------



## pedro (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Introducing the Canon 5D Mark III: jpeg samples*



mkln said:


> lclevy said:
> 
> 
> > Samples are here
> ...



the bride jpeg @3200 looks pretty nice online, but anyway I am currently shooting a 30D at ISO 3200 (H) So IQ wise for me this will be a BIG step up...I'm in for one. Maybe a year from now. If they manage one stop of high ISO improvement in RAW I still guess that is plenty enough for me. So looking forward to compare the 5D3s ISO 3200 with my current extended ISO 3200 then, about one year from now. 8)


----------



## daniosauris (Mar 2, 2012)

Can someone explain to me why it's hundreds of dollars more in Canada even though the exchange is almost identical?


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Introducing the Canon 5D Mark III: jpeg samples*



lclevy said:


> Samples are here
> http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/5dmk3/samples/



No picture of the Safari Bird?


----------



## bvukich (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Introducing the Canon 5D Mark III: jpeg samples*



mkln said:


> lclevy said:
> 
> 
> > Samples are here
> ...



I can't wait to see some unmolested samples.

I know it's apples to oranges (and I really hate to speculate until we see some RAWs from both), but comparing those samples to the D800 samples that have been floating around, the 5D3 ISO3200 (bride) shot looks better in the mid tones and highlights (skin and hair are nearly noise free) and comparable in the lowlights to the D800 ISO800 shot. The 5D3 ISO3200 (tiger) shot looks better across the board than the D800 ISO800 shots.

I'm not sure what's up with those aurora shots. Both just look wrong to me for some reason, even the ISO800 one, I can't explain it.

To be quite honest, the D800 has yet to impress me with any high ISO samples I've seen. The performance I've seen is barely better (and I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt) than my 60D.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 2, 2012)

daniosauris said:


> Can someone explain to me why it's hundreds of dollars more in Canada even though the exchange is almost identical?



camera prices have nothing to do with exchange rates.

besides, you're lucky! if the US price of $3,500 were converted to AUD it would be $3,244 (according to Google), but here the body alone is going for *$4,200*...!


----------



## DzPhotography (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks nice. However, I'm gonna save up for a 1DX anyhow ;D and maybe this as back-up :


----------



## Martin_A (Mar 2, 2012)

Does someone here understand if the 60fps video mode is available in 1080p or just 720p ???

Thanks !!!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2012)

Martin_A said:


> Does someone here understand if the 60fps video mode is available in 1080p or just 720p ???
> 
> Thanks !!!



720p only


----------



## gagewashere (Mar 2, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Martin_A said:
> 
> 
> > Does someone here understand if the 60fps video mode is available in 1080p or just 720p ???
> ...



Hey guys-- 
new here, was wondering, can anyone explain why something as powerful as the 5DMKIII or the D800 can't shoot 1080p 60FPS, but the Sony A77 model shoot's that fine? Considering they're way less powerful in both processing speeds and overall specs, they're not even comparable. So why can't a 3500/3000 camera line up meant for video do that?


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 2, 2012)

gagewashere said:


> Hey guys--
> new here, was wondering, can anyone explain why something as powerful as the 5DMKIII or the D800 can't shoot 1080p 60FPS, but the Sony A77 model shoot's that fine? Considering they're way less powerful in both processing speeds and overall specs, they're not even comparable. So why can't a 3500/3000 camera line up meant for video do that?



Because it will cannibalise sales of the c300 and/or upcoming cinemaEOS [/cynical]


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Introducing the Canon 5D Mark III: jpeg samples*



bvukich said:


> I'm not sure what's up with those aurora shots. Both just look wrong to me for some reason, even the ISO800 one, I can't explain it.


In the ISO 800 shot, I see the stars are leaving a very slight trail, so that they appear a bit teardrop-shaped (motion diagonally, between a 10-11 o'clock position to a 4-5 o'clock one, roughly). This is likely due to some camera movement (at a wide lens setting, and only 8 seconds, there is not enough time for the rotation of the earth to become visible, I would think...maybe I could play with the Stellarium planetarium software a bit to figure out for sure).

There also appears to be some "chunkiness" or blurring in some subjects, and the blue sky near the waterline appears to have chroma noise blotches.

The tiger picture surprises me a bit for two reasons - one, it doesn't seem as "sharp" as I would have expected from that lens. The shadow areas (the dark greens, at least) appear very good though, much better than I would expect to get at 3200 from my 7D for sure.


----------



## bobthebrick (Mar 2, 2012)

6ftunder said:


> Guys, when will we know which kit the 5d Mark III will come in? Is it again going to be the 24-105L or is there a possibility that it will come with the 24-70mm 2.8



It is the 24-105L. They have it available for preorder at Adorama.

Thomas.


----------



## simonfilm (Mar 2, 2012)

Any idea of bitrates and color sampling scheme (4:2:0, 4:2:2, etc.) ?

Thanks.


----------



## necator (Mar 2, 2012)

Really, I'm not impressed with the provided sample-shots from canon.jp---like always.
But most probably they are from pre-release firmware-versions and in-camera jpgs (so bettery quality has to be awaited). On the other hand I constantly wonder, why they (canon, as well as nikon) are not able to deliver pictures that show what their cams are capable of.

In the ISO 3200+ (I only looked at those) you clearly see the noise-reduction at heavy work.
But also in a photographic manner they are not the best: The Bride-Photos have a strong Orange-Cast (Manual WB needed?) and the Tiger photo is considerably too dark.
Cone on Canon, you can do better.


----------



## Marco (Mar 2, 2012)

Very happy after several years of waiting but why did they not put in a rotating back display??????


----------



## rcha101 (Mar 2, 2012)

As a 40D owner I'm glad the 5DIII has finally been announced, it's overkill for me but I can now look to get a good deal on a 5DII. 

I'm a bit disappointed that the new GPS hot shoe does not support the 5DII, what's up with that???


----------



## skoobey (Mar 2, 2012)

Not interested in this at all. It is an improvement, but not something that would benefit me in daily work so... I feel no temptation to switch.


----------



## Autocall (Mar 2, 2012)

Marco said:


> Very happy after several years of waiting but why did they not put in a rotating back display??????



fortunately not! 
thank God...


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 2, 2012)

Autocall said:


> Marco said:
> 
> 
> > Very happy after several years of waiting but why did they not put in a rotating back display??????
> ...


+1

Sorry if I've missed it but anyone know the flash sync speed?


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 2, 2012)

Craig, well done on the advanced spec list - spot on [CR3]!


----------



## necator (Mar 2, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> Sorry if I've missed it but anyone know the flash sync speed?


According to here:
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#Specifications
X-Sync is 1/200s


----------



## GND (Mar 2, 2012)

lclevy said:


> Samples are here
> http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/5dmk3/samples/





MaGiL said:


> http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/inside_canon_eos_5d_mark_iii.do



Image portfolio in the latter complements the former. 

Astonishing image quality samples undisputably far better than the MkII, sheer joy to have such power at hand for the price, over and above the term "enthusiast's level", I'm glad they didn't fall for the megapixel race, I'm ordering one before they change their mind and give us back the MkII!


----------



## GND (Mar 2, 2012)

High time to get the L II glass to full use too.


----------



## Grum (Mar 2, 2012)

Autocall said:


> Marco said:
> 
> 
> > Very happy after several years of waiting but why did they not put in a rotating back display??????
> ...



Why? Articuated screens are really useful. Have you ever actually used one?


----------



## psolberg (Mar 2, 2012)

looks as expected. faster, better AF (as if that was hard), improved high ISO performance in line with industry advances and slight tweaks. a worthy update but nothing revolutionary. this is an evolution/refinement to address prior shortcomings. 

No 1080p60 or uncompressed HDMI? glaring omissions. No the video revolution from the 5DII. This clearly shows canon wants top dollar for top video. Get you C line wallet ready.

Old metering sensor which doesn't recongnize subjects and aids in AF is a HUGE letdown IMO for a camera with such capable AF and framerate. this was off course crippled by design. This isn't your baby 1DX.

lack of f/8 capable AF is expected as the sensor is the same the 1DX has. and further proof the 1DX can't focus at f/8 no matter how much people think it will. If it could, this camera would have done it. It's a hardware issue, not firmware.

finally, 1 more MP. I guess it is better than nothing.

cool camera buy my jaw ain't dropping at 3500 bucks.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Mar 2, 2012)

GND said:


> lclevy said:
> 
> 
> > Samples are here
> ...



Some note from Planet5D and their hands on and comparing the 5D3 to the 1Dx:



> The stills we were shown were significantly better than the 5D2 – the noise levels were reduced and at the higher ISOs the color was better. *The Canon EOS-1D X is even better still.* It has 1 stop better but the pixels are also a bit larger because the Canon EOS-1D X is only 18mp.



Said this over the past 2 weeks that the 1Dx would have the better IQ. 5D3 looks better than the 5D2, but there was no way on God's Green Earth that Canon was going to let the 5D3 surpass the 1Dx in IQ.


----------



## noodles (Mar 2, 2012)

T3Heavyshop said:


> New DPP is available for download now.



I can't find it on the Canon USA website. Do you have a link?


----------



## melbournite (Mar 2, 2012)

nighstar said:


> daniosauris said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain to me why it's hundreds of dollars more in Canada even though the exchange is almost identical?
> ...



I figure that since I have plans to buy this camera, and the new 24-70 II, and the new 600EX, and maybe event the WFT-E7, it might be worth while doing a trip to the states, having a short break and picking them all up there? I figure that if the aussie exchange rate stays where it is, i might save money even after paying for the air fares? Anyone interested in a shopping trip?


----------



## BRNexus6 (Mar 2, 2012)

I saw a 1080p clip on youtube and the footage looks solid.


----------



## King Conquer (Mar 2, 2012)

sticking with the Mark II


----------



## Cinnamon (Mar 2, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Cinnamon said:
> 
> 
> > My 5D in 'Auto ISO' can only go up to 3200, and I have to manually select anything above 3200? Are they wrong, or is there something I've been doing wrong all this time?
> ...



Thank you for the quick response, dr croubie!


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 2, 2012)

I must say I think Canon is going a bit high on the prices lately with the 5D Mark III, new flash, and 24-70. I still think they will sell plenty of the Mark III since it's such a great camera though I don't think they will see high sales on the 24-70mm f/2.8L II. As a 60D shooter looking to upgrade to full frame, the Mark III is WAY more expensive than I was looking though I have a concern with buying the Mark II. The Mark II is still a great camera but I feel like that greatness is only going to last another year. Once a new 7D hits, the Mark II will be lost similar to the Nikon D300 when the D7000 came out. It will go down in value FAST ($1000+ in the next 3 years) and be very difficult to sell. I feel like in 3 years, the Mark III will still be worth within $700 of the purchase price and still be a popular item for resale. As such, I would be better off financially when I sell or upgrade and get the benefit of a better body. Where am I wrong


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 2, 2012)

Marco said:


> Very happy after several years of waiting but why did they not put in a rotating back display??????



Weather sealing, perhaps? ??? I realize it's not a 1D series body, but it's not a Rebel, either.

The additional cost is another _possible_ factor.


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 3, 2012)

necator said:


> MazV-L said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if I've missed it but anyone know the flash sync speed?
> ...


Thankyou for finding that information. This does disappoint me alittle as even my 50D is 1/250s.

However the 5Diii sounds like a great camera in other respects, it's on my shopping list and am looking forward to experimenting with the multiple-exposure function and testing it's low-light strengths in particular!


----------



## fotoray (Mar 3, 2012)

Pre-ordered my 5D3/24-105 today from Amazon. From what I've read they should be shipping by the end of March. 

I bought the 7D when it first came out and like it a lot, especially the AF, 8fps, and friendly controls. However, I had the opportunity to use a 5D2 and have wanted a FF ever since. The 5D3 upgrades the AF (nearly same as 1DX) and has controls layout almost the same as 7D. I like the new location of the DOF preview button - makes much more sense. Looking forward to using new multiple exposure capabilities - about time Canon. And HDR seems to allow in-camera processing and/or save for later in Photomatix or PS. 

I'm jazzed!!!


----------



## jdavis37 (Mar 3, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> Why still no AF point linked spot metering :'( :'( :'(



This is part of the Canon heritage. years ago when other manufacturers were putting ISO in the viewfinder, Canon resisted and kept that feature locked to the 1 series. Now the people who bought the 1 series were glad to ahve their investment protected ( how do you think the Nikon D3 people felt when the D700 + grip came out? is why there was never a D700S camera).

That said, I find the lack of a spot meter to track with the selected Af indicator to be the single biggest irritation my 7D brings me. And find it lame that a $3500 camera cannot do that given 41199 nikons can. Just a rant.. not dissing Canon as I have had Canon since 1980. But at this price point I think this is a feature they should have afforded the 5D to have.

The 5D3 looks like a FF 7DMkII though it would not surprise me for Canon to leave the 19 pt Af in the 7DMKII in order to protect the 5d3 buyers. Canon has a history of protecting the upper cameras by not sharing features. trouble is other manufacturers are more willing to share. 5d is 4500 more than D800 and appears to be less weather sealed, features like the spot meter, the D800 offers the full nikon best Af module, etc. Perhaps the 5d will have some advantages such as it accepts Canon lens mounts. But it does make one wonder how long can Canon do what theya re doing( in recent days their lenses are considerably more expensive than Nikon's.. $11K for a 400 f2.8 Canon 8.9K for Nikon's ) and now their camera bodies cost more. I guess as long as sales stay up.. like gas prices!


----------



## JoeDavid (Mar 3, 2012)

1D X AF sensor layout = +1
No spot AF listed in any of the specs = -1
In camera HDR function = +1 (if it works)
In camera HDR outputs a JPEG only = -1
Two card slots = +1
One of them is an SD, not two CF = -1 (for me at least)
Better metering than the 5DM2 = +1
Vastly inferior metering than the 1D X = -1
Canon's sample images look better than the 5DM2 = +1
Canon's sample images from the 1D X look sharper in the "in focus" areas = -1 (stronger AA filter perhaps for video?)
6FPS = +1 (compared to 5DM2)
Crazy high price = -1

So far I'm adding it up to be a zero. The funny thing to me is that, if you read through the CPN information on the Canon-Europe site, they reference features "first introduced in the 1D X". Wouldn't the 1D X have to actually be available before the 5DM3 to make that statement! Late March versus late April; hummm...


----------



## Martin (Mar 3, 2012)

AF point-linked spot metering not provided......no comment!


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 3, 2012)

JoeDavid said:


> 1D X AF sensor layout = +1
> No spot AF listed in any of the specs = -1
> In camera HDR function = +1 (if it works)
> In camera HDR outputs a JPEG only = -1
> ...


No spot AF, really


----------



## JoeDavid (Mar 3, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> JoeDavid said:
> 
> 
> > 1D X AF sensor layout = +1
> ...



I didn't find it mentioned anywhere in the specs or in the technical info at Canon Europe:

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/inside_canon_eos_5d_mark_iii.do

Unless I missed it. I'd love to be proven wrong...


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 3, 2012)

JoeDavid said:


> MazV-L said:
> 
> 
> > JoeDavid said:
> ...


Actually it does have spot AF and metering, Phew! (check out Necator's link on page 6)


----------



## JoeDavid (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually it does have spot AF and metering, Phew! (check out Necator's link on page 6)
[/quote]

Thanks I missed it. I guess that's +1. It's really +2 becuase I left out the improved bracketing capability in the original post.


----------



## nschwarz (Mar 3, 2012)

We shall have to see what the picture quality is compared to the Nikon D800.
So far we are being asked to pay more for less MP, No built in flash and no autofocus during video mode.
The D800 is looking like a tough competitor. Shame that Canon is charging a premium.


----------



## jdavis37 (Mar 3, 2012)

JoeDavid said:


> Actually it does have spot AF and metering, Phew! (check out Necator's link on page 6)



Thanks I missed it. I guess that's +1. It's really +2 becuase I left out the improved bracketing capability in the original post. 
[/quote]

This isn't what some of us have been expressing our disappointment about. Yes the 5D3 has spot metering. yes it has Spot AF. Identical to the 7D.

it does NOT however have spot metering tied to the AF sensor: Per the link provided by Necator on Page 6):

·AF point-linked spot metering not provided.

This probably won't be an issue for many people, but for those who use spot metering often it creates issues. The spot meter in the 5D is linked to the center Af sensor only.

Thus if you move to a different sensor while shooting in spot metering mode, your exposure can do all kinds of whacky things ranging from complete overexposure or underexposure. This omission is magnified by fact very inexpensive bodies made by other manufacturers provide AF point linked spot metering.

Not to rant or jump off a cliff or anything but this is a lame decision on Canon's part IMHO. The body is $3500. It is not entry level. But Canon has always worked hard to protect its 1 series and this may well be another example 

On other hand the 1D-X:

AF point-linked spot metering (Custom Function)
-Linkable to all AF points.

This sounds like a firmware crippling of the feature on the 5D3 unless it is tied to the metering hardware (which it could because it sounds like the 5D3 is using the 7D metering system).

Am really not bashing the 5D3.. am sure it will be a very good camera. I just cannot figure out Canon's marketing at times but am sure they know what they are doing. 

This is from the Nikon D7000 specifications:

Spot: Meters 3.5-mm circle (about 2.5 % of frame) centered on selected focus point (on center focus point when non-CPU lens is used)

An $1199 body and it has this feature.


----------



## Fleetie (Mar 3, 2012)

nschwarz said:


> We shall have to see what the picture quality is compared to the Nikon D800.
> So far we are being asked to pay more for less MP, No built in flash and no autofocus during video mode.
> The D800 is looking like a tough competitor. Shame that Canon is charging a premium.


I am pleased with today's announcement.

22MP are enough for me at the moment.

I have never used the flash on my 7D in nearly 2 years of ownership.

I am an "available light" person.

I have never shot a single second of video on my 7D, not even to experiment with the "feature".

I am satisfied, having viewed the out-of-camera high-ISO JPGs, that as I hoped, the 5D3 delivers a fairly solid THREE STOPS better high-ISO noise performance than my 7D, when the 5D3 is outputting direct to JPG. The ISO6400 pictures are about as noisy as my 7D is at ISO800. Which suits me very well indeed. I am happy.

I think the £3000 price is not unreasonable. I conditioned myself to expect £2700-£3000 months ago now, so I was already prepared for it.

I will be buying one as soon as I can walk into a shop and buy one. I don't think I'll go as far as to pre-order one, but as soon as it's in the shops, and I can get one that is new in its box, then I shall buy it. 

I shall not buy a display model that impecunious tyre-kicking Herberts have been greasily dabbing just for kicks because they "wanted a go on it". If I'm laying £3k on a shop for one, I am entitled to know that I am buying a fresh, new one in an un-opened box.

It's a done deal, as long as I don't lose my job, die, or go blind.


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 3, 2012)

jdavis37 said:


> JoeDavid said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it does have spot AF and metering, Phew! (check out Necator's link on page 6)
> ...



This isn't what some of us have been expressing our disappointment about. Yes the 5D3 has spot metering. yes it has Spot AF. Identical to the 7D.

it does NOT however have spot metering tied to the AF sensor: Per the link provided by Necator on Page 6):

·AF point-linked spot metering not provided.

This probably won't be an issue for many people, but for those who use spot metering often it creates issues. The spot meter in the 5D is linked to the center Af sensor only.

Thus if you move to a different sensor while shooting in spot metering mode, your exposure can do all kinds of whacky things ranging from complete overexposure or underexposure. This omission is magnified by fact very inexpensive bodies made by other manufacturers provide AF point linked spot metering.

Not to rant or jump off a cliff or anything but this is a lame decision on Canon's part IMHO. The body is $3500. It is not entry level. But Canon has always worked hard to protect its 1 series and this may well be another example 

On other hand the 1D-X:

AF point-linked spot metering (Custom Function)
-Linkable to all AF points.

This sounds like a firmware crippling of the feature on the 5D3 unless it is tied to the metering hardware (which it could because it sounds like the 5D3 is using the 7D metering system).

Am really not bashing the 5D3.. am sure it will be a very good camera. I just cannot figure out Canon's marketing at times but am sure they know what they are doing. 

This is from the Nikon D7000 specifications:

Spot: Meters 3.5-mm circle (about 2.5 % of frame) centered on selected focus point (on center focus point when non-CPU lens is used)

An $1199 body and it has this feature.
[/quote]


Using AEB in combination with non-centre spot-focusing would help in most scenarios though wouldn't it? I usually use centre-spot focus and recompose anyway, although this doesn't work so well for wide apertures.


----------



## jdavis37 (Mar 3, 2012)

[/quote]


Using AEB in combination with non-centre spot-focusing would help in most scenarios though wouldn't it? I usually use centre-spot focus and recompose anyway, although this doesn't work so well for wide apertures.
[/quote]

I mostly shoot birds which move rapidly even over very short distances at times. If I am using Spot meter but need to use a different AF spot to get focus on eyes/head very often the center square will go over something of totally different color resulting in bad exposures. No easy to way to get around it other than post. Just seems a feature that should be in a $3500 body. Priced like a BMW 3 series but handles like a Jetta  ok that was extreme but hopefully you get my gripe


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 3, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> jdavis37 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeDavid said:
> ...



Even Nikon D3100 has this feature, that's a $600 body


----------



## RileyJoseph (Mar 3, 2012)

Marco said:


> Very happy after several years of waiting but why did they not put in a rotating back display??????


 Thankfully they didn't.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 4, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> Said this over the past 2 weeks that the 1Dx would have the better IQ. 5D3 looks better than the 5D2, but there was no way on God's Green Earth that Canon was going to let the 5D3 surpass the 1Dx in IQ.




The story has yet to be told though since they claim the 1DX is 1 stop better than the 5D3 and that the 5D3 is nearly 2 stops better than the 5D2, but that is all impossible, it would break physics. If the 1DX is a full stop better than the 5D3 then the 5D3 will equal the 5D2, if even. Something is not adding up. My hope is that they are basically just trying to make 1DX users feel better ;D (while also over-stating the 5D3's skills, since more than 1 stop better than 5D2 wouldn't be easy).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Introducing the Canon 5D Mark III: jpeg samples*



Edwin Herdman said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what's up with those aurora shots. Both just look wrong to me for some reason, even the ISO800 one, I can't explain it.
> ...



the bright stars have black halos, as does part of the snowboarder's clothing and some of the chunks of snow, it looks like the 5D2 black dots problem (eventually solved with firmware update) only about 10x worse....


----------



## NXT1000 (Mar 4, 2012)

what a disappointment. 22Mp, $4300, omg, what a slap on the face from canon, nikon even have a flash on it. usb3, they even have one with no AA. They are even cheaper, and they even came from 12MP, you know when the competition goes from 12-36 and you stop moving, you are in a lot of trouble. I am done with canon upgrade, i going to keep 5d2. Canon never going to see a cent from me until they fix this.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 4, 2012)

NXT1000 said:


> what a disappointment. 22Mp, $4300, omg, what a slap on the face from canon, nikon even have a flash on it. usb3, they even have one with no AA. They are even cheaper, and they even came from 12MP, you know when the competition goes from 12-36 and you stop moving, you are in a lot of trouble. I am done with canon upgrade, i going to keep 5d2. Canon never going to see a cent from me until they fix this.


If I had a mkIi and I had no need for a brand new sensor, better af, better dr, better fps, allow me to have more keepers I would do exactly like what you have done. My only problem is if I had not given my money canon I would have to give wayyyyy more money to Nikon to switch. I have seen Nikon d700 shooters complain they need to buy a new computer or spend 1000s on memory and disk upgrades to handle the d800 file. These 2 companies just cannot give us everything we want .


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 4, 2012)

XanuFoto said:


> These 2 companies just cannot give us everything we want .


Or perhaps it is a case 'Careful what you wish for'.....


----------

